

Hire More Women in Tech - johnwards
http://www.hiremorewomenintech.com/

======
debacle
I think this is one of the best campaigns of its type that I have ever seen,
but as a man I found the "Re-evaluate your job post descriptions." to be
incredibly sexist in both directions - implying stereotypes of both genders.

Key words for men:

Dominant Boasts Determined Competition Strong Influencing Superior Manage
Direct Objective

Key words for women:

Community Relationships Committed Understanding Intimately Collaborate Support
Team Complimentary Activity

That part of the page should be removed or rewritten, as it really does a
disservice to the message, and I don't see how a woman wouldn't be offended in
the same way.

